
Mobile payments firms in India are now scrambling to make money - jmsflknr
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/mobile-payments-firms-india-now-233520002.html
======
jsondiv
"Paytm, which has raised more than $3 billion to date, reported a loss of $549
million in the financial year ending in March 2019."

